# More Ambrosia Maple



## Tom Smart (Mar 21, 2017)

Made another big mess with ambrosia maple wood chips. This time at a friend's house. Didn't have to bag these, he uses them for his chickens. 

Besides getting several green/wet bowls roughed out the purpose was to learn how to core so the chickens don't get it all. And since my friend has both a McNaughton system and a Oneway system it was a great opportunity to try them both. 

I learned the McNaughton has a learning curve. And until you master it, it will beat you up. But it can be more flexible than the Oneway in terms of profiles. The Oneway requires tad bit of work to maneuver the cutting knife support but that's a small price to pay vs shoulder surgery from being beat up. 

Cored 3 bowls, which are now 6. One began at 16" and 2 at 17". 







One of the 17" getting started. 



 

Outside roughed.



 

This is the Oneway system. Once setup you can do it with one hand and take pictures with the other. 



 

The results. 



 

Turned the core around to put a tendon on. 



 

Anchor Seal and a 6 month sleep now.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 13


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 21, 2017)

Beautiful wood ... nice job on the coring ... can't wait to see the finished bowls ... coring system on my wish list ..,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet wood! Nice to be able to save something that pretty with a coring system.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

Very cool that you got to try both systems, sounds like you liked the oneway best. Love turning green maple, and green ambrosia maple just makes it better!


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like your friend's shelving system is just about maxxed out???!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> sounds like you liked the oneway best


Have admit that I did.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Looks like your friend's shelving system is just about maxxed out???!!!


Shelves, cabinets, table tops, floor are all maxed out. He'd rather turn than finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Sweet wood! Nice to be able to save something that pretty with a coring system.


It surely is, that's why I hauled these logs a few towns over. I just could not bring myself to turn all of that into chicken bedding. An investment in a coring system could pay for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> It surely is, that's why I hauled these logs a few towns over. I just could not bring myself to turn all of that into chicken bedding. An investment in a coring system could pay for itself pretty quickly.



I would imagine it saves time as well. I'm guessing coring it is faster than turning all that wood into shavings. Tony


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2017)

Tony said:


> I would imagine it saves time as well. I'm guessing coring it is faster than turning all that wood into shavings. Tony


Actually, I'd call it a wash with the setup time for the coring system.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2017)

Great looking wood! Seems to me that since you have 2 coring rigs, you could come at it from both sides and get it done twice as fast, ever tried that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking wood! Seems to me that since you have 2 coring rigs, you could come at it from both sides and get it done twice as fast, ever tried that?


And get twice as many bowls!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2017)

Now that is what a shop should look like

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 22, 2017)

In the fourth picture ... is that simply a length of PVC pipe acting as a live-center extension? If so, it's a clever way to get some extra security without the tailstock getting in the way.


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 22, 2017)

Gorgeous wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> In the fourth picture ... is that simply a length of PVC pipe acting as a live-center extension? If so, it's a clever way to get some extra security without the tailstock getting in the way.


Yes sir it is. Very observant, Duncan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 4, 2017)

Beautiful piece of timber but when did you switch lathes and why?


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 4, 2017)

That's not my lathe, George, I was at a friend's who had the coring tools.

P.S. I like mine machine better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 5, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> That's not my lathe, George, I was at a friend's who had the coring tools.
> 
> P.S. I like mine machine better.


 
Ok, you had me wondering for sure!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 27, 2017)

Do you prefer turning a tennon or a recess on the bottom of the bowls for coring?


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 28, 2017)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Do you prefer turning a tennon or a recess on the bottom of the bowls for coring?



I like a recess generally.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 9, 2017)

Your photos are awesome! Do I find myself in need of a big ole lathe? YES!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

